# Yep



## toadflack (Nov 3, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G97KYM0sIw"]YouTube - Nomads Revolt - Mischief Brew[/ame]


----------



## Ravie (Nov 3, 2009)

So very true.... Gotta love the mischief brew. I drove 1,000 miles one week and all I had to listen to was a mischief brew and ween cd...I still can listen to em both over and over for hours haha


----------



## toadflack (Nov 4, 2009)

i really like this guy.


----------



## whoo (Nov 4, 2009)

hell yeah


----------



## Ravie (Nov 4, 2009)

saw them for free in sacramento last summer.


----------



## Rash L (Nov 5, 2009)

they are definitely awesome


----------

